# New Puppy



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

This is my new puppy. Well sort of new. I've claimed her since she was born. Her name is Mai-Mai and she is an Akbash/Great Pyrenees/American Bulldog.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh be still my heart!!! she is SOOOOO cute!!! are you using her as a LGD?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ahh! Look at that little nose! Oh my is she ever adorable!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh what a heart thief!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

She is adorable! Love her nose !!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Adorable!!!

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

She has the temperament to be an LGD but she's such a sweetheart I'm not sure I have the heart to keep her outside. She's just a big lug of a dog and she's such a well behaved puppy. She doesn't get under my feet when I'm walking stays beside or behind me with no leash and listens well for barely being messed with. She doesn't even jump up on my legs just sits by my feet wagging her tail until I pet her. 

I was walking with her out in the cow pasture and she went to go meet one of the Angus cows from behind because she's never been near a cow before. The cow whipped her head and body around at her and Mai-Mai laid down submissively wagging her tail. Thank god the cow didn't see her as a threat just sniffed her head and walked away. Poor puppy she was so excited she ran back to me wiggling like mommy did you see that a cow sniffed my head.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is cute! Sounds like a good dog to keep around you instead of in the field.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Look at those big "puppy eyes"! So cute!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

She's 4 months old today. I swear she's 50lbs already but I haven't weighed her.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

What a gorgeous girl! In her baby pictures she looked almost Saint Bernard-like, but now she's showing more of the American Bulldog side!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She is very pretty! Getting big!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So cute


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she's gorgeous! you can see the sweetness in her eyes.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love her coloring!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Adorable "little" girl ! Look at the size of those paws 
She is really precious ! Enjoy her


----------

